# Noe #9 13'r Fish Finaddict



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Here is my new Gheenoe 13'r. It has a low front deck, classic center box that is divided and a standard rear bench. So far I have installed the battery box, bilge pump, modified Taco rod holders,6 gal Moeller tank bungee'd in and drains on the center box. I repainted the 2003 15hp Mariner and added an SE200 hydrofoil to it. I'm just waiting on my new prop, jackplate and NMZ nose cap so I can mount my trolling motor mount, motor and then splash it.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I was able to do some work on the Noe today. I finished the jackplate, mounted and through bolted the Mariner, installed my Strongarm tiller extension, swapped the fuel from the 3 gal to the 6 gal, installed the trolling motor mount Curtis gave me at the rally, lowered the bunks on the trailer and installed the Solas 9.25x9 prop that UPS just delivered. I cant wait to put it in the water.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

looks sweet!!!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweet noe! I feel that theres not enough love for the 13 footers, i dont know why, theyre great


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> Sweet noe! I feel that theres not enough love for the 13 footers, i dont know why, theyre great


I feel the same. I had one a while back and it's the only one I always think of. I love these 13's.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

very nice, i'm jealous.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Here is the all new *Strongarm Products* Hi-Sider platform in black with snow camo Sea-Dek and my new Center box Sea-Dek pad. I also installed the Superstick Holders on the gunnel today.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Good looking setup, Tico.
The pushpole mounts look to be nylon clips, same as I use.
If so add a mid-pole tie down, so you don't have to retrieve it after a hard bump.

                                          :-[

Yes, I did.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Brett! I was thinking of doing that.


----------



## tedcombs (Mar 12, 2010)

looking sweet

seeing so many gheenoes I may have to break down and buy one


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

That is a sweet ride! Could you tell me how you have your jack plate set? Is it angled?


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

The jack plate is on the furthest top hole and the middle bottom hole. This way it gives a bit more negative to pop up on plane quicker.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

looks great!!


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Ohh I see. Do you run with it that way? I had to set my motor on the bottom pin hole to get up on plane without cavitating once I got the jack plate.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> Ohh I see. Do you run with it that way? I had to set my motor on the bottom pin hole to get up on plane without cavitating once I got the jack plate.


Yes, if i have added weight forward i just pull my motor up one click. Thats the beauty of the Merc/Mariner motors.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Tico, you set the jack plate high
then tucked it in to be able to run?

That means that first you lifted it up to raise the prop,
then tilted it down to lower the prop, thereby losing any net gain.

I think I missed something here... :-?


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes Brett, thats where it was suggested I start my adjustments at.I took it out today for the first time with both my kids and was pleasantly surprised at the speed and stability. It does feel more stable than the NMZ and seems to draft less also. With my both my kids each weighing 75lbs, myself 280lbs, 6 gals of fuel, 24 series battery, trolling motor, the motor set on the second lowest pin and the jack plate set with the bottom screw on the middle and upper on the outer most hole we got 22 mph. With some fine tuning, I should be able to get 24-25 mph by myself. I just moved the bottom jackplate bolt even with the top bolt and raised the jack plate 1 inch. I'll retry it this weekend.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

why did you mount the platform that direction vs. the opposite?


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> why did you mount the platform that direction vs. the opposite?


3 reasons. First, I wanted a taller seat that would give me more visibility while driving. Second, more weight forward for when solo and third, more weight in the center of the boat when poling.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Here is how it looks while running. Notice it doesnt squat as much as an NMZ. I'm 280 lbs and there is also a 6 Gal tank in the back.


----------

